# Dell Inspiron 5150 - Success stories

## dotslash

[UPDATED Fri May 21 2004]

Hi,

Just opening this topic so that i5150 users can share success stories, tips and HOWTO's with each other. If there are any specific problems or questions, there are abundant other topics that should cover those. The idea is to keep the signal to noise ration in terms of raw, useful content high in this thread.

------

New stuff:

Running xorg:

=============

/me managed to get xorg-x11 (6.7.0) running rather nicely last night. Since I use my i5150 for work and precious little play (sigh), this move was with quite a bit of trepidation and the proverbial fluttering stomach et al. However, in the end all is running nicely. I'm having fun at 1400x1050 with no hassles, bar a few minor issues.

Here is what I did in sequence of events:

1) unmerged xfree

2) emerge xorg-x11

3) Re-emerged synaptics

4) Re-installed nvidia (in my case 1.0-5336, there is bound to be a newer one)

The whole build took about 50 minutes, including 3 other packages like rpm2tgz and so forth. You gotta love your i5150's MONSTER CPU!!! Hell, it's fun having a bruiser!   :Very Happy: 

During the merge I noticed a number of things: 

1) X11 fonts are now stored in /usr/share/fonts

2) Config file is now called xorg.conf, but xorg has the ability to use XF86Config in the absence of xorg.conf

3) xorg does not install the MS core TTF fonts like XFree, which is maybe a problem for some.

The last little point is the "minor niggle", since if you want your fonts to look exactly like in XFree, you will have to extract all the TTF fonts out of the MS *.exe files in your distfiles with cabextract. Once you've got them installed in your font directory, restart your xfs or do the "mkfontdir" dance on your directory with the new fonts.

Sidenote: "#emerge corefonts" does the installation of fonts quite nicely.

Under KDE 3.2.2, things still looks pretty much the same after the move to xorg. Openbox now looks a bit ugly, although all fonts are still readable. The dropshadow seems to be gone, but that's another problem to fix. It's easy easy easy to move across to xorg, if you still haven't done it, it's worth the small snags that you might run into.

Here is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol"          "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"      "true"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option       "Device"          "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"

   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier       "Touchpad"

     Driver           "synaptics"

   Option          "CorePointer"

     Option           "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

     Option           "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

     Option           "LeftEdge"      "1700"

     Option           "RightEdge"     "5300"

     Option           "TopEdge"       "1700"

     Option           "BottomEdge"    "4200"

     Option           "FingerLow"     "25"

     Option           "FingerHigh"    "30"

     Option           "MaxTapTime"    "180"

     Option           "MaxTapMove"    "220"

     Option           "VertScrollDelta" "100"

     Option           "MinSpeed"      "0.06"

     Option           "MaxSpeed"      "0.12"

     Option           "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

     Option           "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Dell TFT"

   HorizSync   31.5 - 90.0

   VertRefresh   59.0 - 75.0

   #Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "nVidia FX 5200 GO"

   Driver      "nvidia"

#   VideoRam   "65536"

   Option      "NoLogo" "1"

   Option       "IgnoreEDID" "1"

   Option      "NvAGP" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "nVidia FX 5200 GO"

   Monitor      "Dell TFT"

   DefaultDepth   24

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth      15

#      Modes      "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth      16

#      Modes      "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768"

#   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      #Modes      "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768"

      Modes      "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

#   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Touchpad"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

Things I still have to do includes enabling my xorg to use my X font server, as well as install all the MS fonts. Another day's problem, for now I'm enjoying the sheer speed!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## py-ro

Hello,

things my Inspiron 5150 does:

Change CPU Speed

X Resolution 1400x1050

Power Off LCD if Lid is closed (only with a dirty little script)

Using WLAN (ndiswrapper 0.7)

Sound

Touchpad + USB Mouse

cdrw

Ethernet

Some FN-Keys

it doesn't:

acpi events

This "i" key

sleep states

FB resolution 1400x1050

modem

Some FN-Keys

So On

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

py-ro. 

can i have that script for lcd power off? the 5150 gets SO HOT!!!! my cpu runs at 170 if im doing something opengl intensive for a while. Also, what bios do you have, how did you get speedfreqd working?

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

BIOS: A33

CPU: P4 Mobile 2.8

Kernel: 2.6.6-rc1

I'm using cpufreqd, but you must use absolute values, no %(i need more practice in english)

Available Values:

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
```

Also you must activate userspace_governor in your kernel config

the Script is currently very simple(and dirty) and works only on/in? X

```

#!/bin/bash

while true; do; clear;

SPEED='cat /proc/sys/cpu/0/speed'

SPEED2='echo $SPEED/1000 | bc'

echo -n CPU-Speed: $SPEED2 MhZ\ \ #2 spaces

echo -n LID\ #1 space

grep open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state

if test $? = 1; then xset dpms force off; fi;

sleep 3;

done;

```

Now my Questions currently i can't get the temprature. How can i get it?

So good luck!

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

speedfreqd has been killing me, i didnt know i needed those absolute values! 

I couldn't get most cpu temp sensors working (gdesklets), but gkrellm handles it no problem. Lemme know if you want to see my .config

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

can you sent me your .config by PM please?

----------

## grahamdrew

Has anyone been able to get the speedstep-ich driver working on the 5150?  It seems like it's a P4-M, and it uses the ICH4 chipset, but loading the speedstep-ich modules fails miserable.  P4 clock modulation works, but it sounds like the speedstep-ich driver is perferable.

Any luck?  Should we submit a kernel bug?

----------

## dotslash

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> things my Inspiron 5150 does:
> 
> Change CPU Speed
> ...

 

Wow, nice going! I'm especially glad to see that you got your WLAN to work. Which chipset do you have, the Intel or Broadcom? Also, could you please post your LCD/Lid switch script so that we can look at it? I don't care if you think it "quick and dirty", it's normally such little scriptlets that makes life a lot easier.

----------

## dotslash

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the Script is currently very simple(and dirty) and works only on/in? X
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oops, you already sent it, just didn't read your post properly...   :Embarassed: 

Thanks py-ro!

----------

## airhead

Has anyone had any joy getting xorg to run at 1400x1050? I'm pretty sure mine runs at 1280x960 even though I've told X to run at 1400x1050. Here is the relevant part of my xorg.conf (and yes, I'm using the nvidia driver):

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1400x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1400x1050"

        EndSubSection
```

Some of my fonts seem to be blurry, and I think its because I'm not running at 1400x1050.

Thanks

----------

## dotslash

Hi,

 *airhead wrote:*   

> Has anyone had any joy getting xorg to run at 1400x1050? I'm pretty sure mine runs at 1280x960 even though I've told X to run at 1400x1050. Here is the relevant part of my xorg.conf (and yes, I'm using the nvidia driver):
> 
> ```
> Section "Screen"
> 
> ...

 

There could be two issues at work here, and I think your guess that because you're not running at 1400x1050 is quite correct. LCD screens are designed to work optimally only at one resolution, in our case it would be 1400x1050. Anything else will look rather crappy. Also, read my updated message at the top of this thread re the MS core fonts, which will also affect the way your fonts are looking right now.

----------

## airhead

Somehow I managed to read only half of your post and missed all your information about xorg - apologies. I'll try specifying some sync rates and see if that fixes it. WRT the fonts, I'm using the bitstream fonts anyway. They look really nice on my other computer (CRT monitor) but they're slightly blurry on my laptop).

Thanks.

Btw, thanks for the synaptics config - it'll come in handy when I get around to setting that up  :Smile: 

----------

## xeonburn

I have an I8500 and have gotten everything hardware related setup except the modem... and I only have very limited audio mixing (but its good enough for a laptop I guess). I don't, however, have much experience with bash scripts... how do I implement your script to turn off the LCD? BTW, grahamdrew, there is a difference between a Moble P4 (which you have in your 5150) and a P4-M (what I have in my I8500)... you may be loading the wrong speedstep driver then. I did get my speedstep working but I'm not on my computer right now so I can't say what module I used.

----------

## airhead

Just an update: I've entered the Vert/Horiz sync rates to no effect. I'm still running at 1280x1024 for some reason.

----------

## dotslash

 *airhead wrote:*   

> Just an update: I've entered the Vert/Horiz sync rates to no effect. I'm still running at 1280x1024 for some reason.

 

Man, that is simply too weird...

Have you tried with a vanilla xorg.conf like you would create with an X -configure or the xorgcfg commands? Another thing (long shot) to look for is wether your agpgart stuff is working either as a module or compiled into your kernel.

BTW, tell us more about your kernel/Nvidia driver version/etc. It might also be useful if you snip-n-spit your entire config (minus comments) as you are using it currently so that we can give it the eye.

----------

## xeonburn

 *airhead wrote:*   

> Just an update: I've entered the Vert/Horiz sync rates to no effect. I'm still running at 1280x1024 for some reason.

 

What window manager are you using? You probably still have to change the settings in its preferences or something. I know Gnome/KDE are like that, cuz it happened to me. I would also suggest deleting the modelines other than your native LCD res... or just putting # in front of them.

----------

## dotslash

 *xeonburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What window manager are you using? You probably still have to change the settings in its preferences or something. I know Gnome/KDE are like that, cuz it happened to me. I would also suggest deleting the modelines other than your native LCD res... or just putting # in front of them.

 

Thanks to this post of yours it occured to me that LCD displays defaults to their native resolutions. I noticed this just after I bought my i5150 and was testing with a totally minimal XF86Config file. The nvidia card gets the capability info directly from the screen controller, so strictly speaking you should be able to do full native resolution with all your modes commented out. The reason that I have different modes is for Q3A that seems to need these modes in order to resize the X screen properly. Give it a bash, airhead!

----------

## airhead

I commented the line out and restarted X, but I still had the same problem (1280x1024). Rebooted the machine instead, and I'm in 1400x1050! Looks much much nicer  :Smile:  Thanks!

[edit]

Now that that is going nicely, I have a few more questions.

I've got an Inspiron 5150 with one of those fancy wireless cards in them. I've set up ndiswrapper to use it but ndiswrapper doesn't seem to set up the wlan0 interface when I modprobe the ndiswrapper module. Has anyone seen this? I know that ndiswrapper has some SMP issues and since I have SMP enabled (for HT) I'm wondering if this is causing the problem.

Also, I've been trying to get DMA going with the hdd. Doing a "hdparm -c1d1 /dev/hdc" gets me this error message:

HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

So DMA isn't set up. I'm guessing that this is because the kernel driver isn't set up for the ATA chip. But wait, where is the module for this in the kernel? As far as I can tell, it doesn't exist. Has anyone found anything to the contrary?

Many thanks

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

im in the middle of a complete system overhaul, so i cant get to my .config to be precise, but to enable DMA toggleability (for the inspiron 5150), turn on PIIX or something of the sort, in Block Devices i believe?

----------

## airhead

Yeah, thats the one.

----------

## py-ro

Hello,

with vesafb-tng you can get a console resolution of 1400x1050-32@70

MfG

Py

----------

## jammey97

All hardware working on my 5150.

I have changed out my Dell (Broadcom) 11a/b/g mini-pci for an Atheros based version though.  Using the Madwifi drivers and the WPA supplicant program gets me 11g connectivity and WPA encryption.

For those who want to use their modem, emerge the slmodem package.  Edit the /etc/conf.d/slmodem file so it looks as follows:

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/ttySL0

COUNTRY=USA

GROUP=dialout

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

# MODULE=alsa

# The hardware slot

HW_SLOT=0

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

MODULE=slamr

# or

#  MODULE=slusb

# this file must be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/modules.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# /etc/udev/permissions.d/55-slmodem.permissions (udev)

```

also do:

rc-update add slmodem default

modem should work using either /dev/modem or /dev/ttySL0

Another tip I found for anyone having issues with the backlight not turning off (using the nvidia FX Go 5200 here):

in xorg.conf be sure to have this in your Monitor section  

```
Option "DPMS" 
```

and the fllowing in the ServerLayout section

```

Option      "BlankTime"     "0"

Option      "StandbyTime"   "0"

Option      "SuspendTime"   "0"

Option      "OffTime"       "15"

```

set the OffTime to whatever value you prefer, it is in minutes.

Setting these options directly in the conf file had the effect of turning off the backlight as well.  When I attempted to use xscreensaver or set them by hand using xset, I would get the blanking but the backlight would stay on.

----------

## dotslash

jammey97, thanks a mil on the news for getting your modem working. I tried the slmodem drivers a while ago, but gave it up for a bad job at the time. I could get it so far  as to accept AT commands, but the driver complained about codecs et al.

----------

## jammey97

 *dotslash wrote:*   

> jammey97, thanks a mil on the news for getting your modem working. I tried the slmodem drivers a while ago, but gave it up for a bad job at the time. I could get it so far  as to accept AT commands, but the driver complained about codecs et al.

 

Yea there seems to be a few glitches using the slmodem driver.  Testing it with minicom would just make the modem unresponsive after attempting to dial.

So I tried another method using the same slmodem package.  The slmodemd daemon is setup to work with ALSA's ac97 modem driver (in the pci section of alsa's config). The kernel module is called snd-intel8x0m

Changed my slmodem to the following:

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/ttySL0

COUNTRY=USA

GROUP=dialout

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

MODULE=alsa

# The hardware slot

HW_SLOT=1

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

# MODULE=slamr

# or

#  MODULE=slusb

# this file must be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/modules.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# /etc/udev/permissions.d/55-slmodem.permissions (udev) 

```

Tested with minicom and now dialing returns the proper NODIALTONE, BUSY, etc responses.

Still haven't been able to get speedstep-ich working properly.  I'm not sure if it's because of a faulty DSDT or if it's because I'm using SMP with my HT enabled cpu.  For now the p4-clockmod works well enough, giving me about 3 hours or so of battery life with just browsing the internet over wireless.

----------

## hch

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now my Questions currently i can't get the temprature. How can i get it?
> 
> So good luck!

 

load the i8kutils kernel module with force=1 (or change it in drivers/char/i8k.c in your kernel).

----------

## hch

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now my Questions currently i can't get the temprature. How can i get it?
> 
> So good luck!

 

load the i8kutils kernel module with force=1 (or change it in drivers/char/i8k.c in your kernel).

----------

## Yoda_Oz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> while true; do; clear;
> ...

 

where do i put this code for it to be implemented?

----------

## emeraldimp

Hey all!

I have a 5150, 512MB RAM, Broadcom WLAN card... sounds like I've found the right place!

Gentoo is mostly working for me.  I can get the wireless card to start (NDISwrapper 0.10.  Also, no SMP... I read in something or other that it causes problems, but that might've been the 2.4 kernel), but it isn't recognized (I think) in time during the boot procedure to use the startup scripts (has anyone else had/fixed this problem?).  I also have been having some interesting times with xorg (it's all brown for some reason), but otherwise it works great.  I love that I can compile the GCC in about 40 minutes (I think it was).

Later!

----------

## Jefklak

I was able to get the following things working:

> "Multimedia" buttons (volume up/down) - lineak daemon

> Speedstepping (kernel things)

> sleeping out X (swsusp2, works but without X loaded)

> monitoring temprature & changing fan values (i8kfan & module)

> laptop-mode working (kernel 2.6.8.1 - laptop-mode-tools 1.0.0)

A stupid script to read the i8k fan values:

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

#my $celsius = '°C';

my $celsius = ' C';

open(DELLINFO, "</proc/i8k");

   my $temp = (split(/\s+/, <DELLINFO>))[3];    

close DELLINFO;

printf('%d%s', $temp , $celsius);
```

You can swallow it into a dock if you're using Fvwm, like this:

```
WindowTitle {FvwmApplet-i8k}

WindowSize  64 14      # Taille

Font       "Shadow=1 se:xft:Crillee:size=14"

Init

 Begin

  Set $MainColorset=(GetScriptArgument 1)

  If $MainColorset <> {} Then

  Begin

  ChangeColorset 0 $MainColorset

  ChangeColorset 1 $MainColorset

  End

  Set $tmp = (GetOutput {exec /home/jefklak/scripts/i8ktemp} 1 -1)

  ChangeTitle 1 $tmp

End

PeriodicTasks

 Begin 

  If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 60)==0 Then

  Begin

    Set $tmp = (GetOutput {exec /home/jefklak/scripts/i8ktemp} 1 -1)

    ChangeTitle  1 $tmp

  End

End

Widget 1

Property

 Position 0 0

 Size 64 14

 Type ItemDraw

 Flags NoReliefString

 Title {}

Main

 Case message of

  SingleClic :

  Begin

  End

End
```

I do not like cpufreqd because he switches too fast to 3ghz mode (when for instance browsing pages in Firefox & scrolling) and the fan makes too much noise. I've set up 2 simple scripts to use.

```
#!/bin/bash

# LAPTOP MODUS

BATT_HD=70  # 5 minutes + 50 secs

#BATT_POWER=10

BATT_POWER=255

MIN_FREQ=1533295

# =====================

#  monitor specefications

# =====================

xgamma -gamma 0.76

xset +dpms

# =====================

# powersave turned on

# =====================

sudo echo $MIN_FREQ > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq

sudo echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

# =====================

#  HDD spindown etc

# -S voor spindown time, -B voor power management

#  spindown = bad for HDD, turned out (waarde 255)

# =====================

sudo /sbin/hdparm -S $BATT_HD /dev/hdc

sudo /sbin/hdparm -B $BATT_POWER /dev/hdc

# ======================

#    Laptopmode startting

# ======================

sudo /usr/sbin/laptop_mode start > /dev/null

echo "Starting laptop_mode... Done."

# nieuwe laptop-mode 3:

# http://www.xs4all.nl/~bsamwel/laptop_mode/tools/index.html

# install.sh >> /usr/sbin/laptop_mode.
```

The desktop modus script:

```
#!/bin/bash

AC_HD=244

AC_POWER=255

# =======================

#     scherminstellingen

# =======================

xset -dpms

xgamma -gamma 1.0

# =======================

# performance aanzetten

#(3,06 gig, hoogste, zie scaling_max_freq)

# =======================

sudo echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

# =======================

#  Harde schijf spindown

#  Enkel ROOT kan dit doen! (sudo // users in wheel)

#  Spindown = slecht voor HDD, tijdelijk uit

# =======================

sudo /sbin/hdparm -S $AC_HD /dev/hdc

sudo /sbin/hdparm -B $AC_POWER /dev/hdc

# =======================

#   Laptop-mode stoppen

# =======================

sudo /usr/sbin/laptop_mode stop
```

Quite simple, yust some commands.

You'll need to have the laptop_mode-tools installed.

----------

## computrius

I cant get the ethernet to work on boot of the live install cd...  The module b44 works fine and loads without error, but I cant get an ip address, or contact the network..  I have tried setting the ipaddress manually, but no go.  When I try to use dhcp, it just times out.  Has anymone else had any problems?

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

boot w/ acpi=off, you only need to do this for the livecd

----------

## fatboyjim

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5-90

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 59-75

EndSection
```

And then in Screen...

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

And 1400x1050 works perfectly in KDE...

Still not sure how to get the LCD to turn off when I close the lid though, where do I put that script code for it to work? (n00b  :Wink: )

Thanks

Jim

----------

## performant

i've got troubles with suspending(tried swsup,swsup2,acpi etc)

could someone tell me the best way to do it on the 5150?

----------

## einstein1981

Hi , i have an inspiron 5150 also, but I don'thave the wireless card integrated, I have a dlink wireless card..

just wanted toknow which options to compile into the kernel in order to get the pcmcia to work... thanks

charles

----------

## performant

i have an d-link dwl-g650 pcmcia wireless card...emerge the madwifi drivers to get it work...to get pcmcia working i emerged pcmcia-cs

----------

## einstein1981

mine is also a 650, but I had tried to make it work, but I think there should be an option in the kernel to get the pcmcia bus to work... isn't there?

----------

## sevrin

Hello,  I was wondering if anyone could lend a hand getting my Dell 5150 working with an external LCD.  I had it working a while ago under XFree86, but I foolishly didn't back up my config.  I'm using xorg 6.8.1.901.

My LCD is a Vison F173, and I'm using 'nv' for the driver in my xorg.conf.  I keep getting 'signal over range' on the LCD when I say 'startx -- -layout External', with external being the LCD.  I'd post my xorg.conf, but I'm sure it's messed up  :Wink:   Anyone got one that works with an external LCD?  I can just tweak it to get the right scanning rates for the Vison.

Thanks!

----------

## einstein1981

no luck with My dwl 650 yet. 

about the external lcd, 

I can only detect a problem in what you said, mind you, i've never configured an lcd before, but here goes a try...

nv driver never worked for me, you should either try emerging nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, to get the "nvidia" module, 

you can also download it from the nvidia web site, it's the one that I have workin now, its a smaller module and works perfectly, it includes a configuration utility that does all the work for you...

this will get the laptops lcd working, then, you have to check the xorg docs, to see exactly how to define another dispplay adapter, or monitor, get the hzsinc and vzinc for your external lcd... and thats it....

good luck.

----------

## supersponge

Has anyone gotten acpi events to work? Absolutely nothing happens for me. I have the latest kernel and bios (A38) and have read this. I've noticed that when I cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state, it says open when the lid is open closed when its closed, but why won't acpi events appear in the log? acpid is running and everything, but nothing happens.

----------

## Jefklak

 *supersponge wrote:*   

> Has anyone gotten acpi events to work? Absolutely nothing happens for me. I have the latest kernel and bios (A38) and have read this. I've noticed that when I cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state, it says open when the lid is open closed when its closed, but why won't acpi events appear in the log? acpid is running and everything, but nothing happens.

 

That won't ever - ever work.  :Sad: 

Same problem, consulted a lot of help pages, conclusion: you can't do any damn thing about it

----------

## supersponge

Some people apparently have gotten it to work from the bug report I mentioned. It doesn't really make sense - if I can determine whether the lid is open or not from /proc/acpi, then apcid should as well, and be able to tell when it changes, right? 

Also it seems this person got acpi events to work with a 2.6 kernel, as well as some other people.

----------

## theonlymcc

Unless Dell fixes the DSDT ACPI, Speedstep and probably swsup on the 5150 will never work right/work at all

----------

## ndrake

Has anyone gotten decent audio mixing?  Even if I run esd, Gaim and xmms won't play sound at the same time (they are both configured to use esd).

Any advice?

----------

